
HTTP 451: Unavailable for Legal Reasons - pizza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_451
======
Crosseye_Jack
There is 2 problems I see one of which is mentioned on link. What if the
requested resource is subject to non disclosure that it was blocked?

The other is the increasing use of HTTPS, when a U.K. ISP blocks a site that's
using https it just breaks the connection and you get a SSL error and not a
http error code. If they served up a page the cert would be invalid unless
they were able to supply a cert for the common name you requested.

